# Festplatte klickt alle paar Sekunden



## Lumper (6. Februar 2016)

Huhu,

ich habe mir im Dezember wegen eines Festplattenausfalls eine neue bei Amazon gekauft. "Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA))
Seit dem Einbau klickt diese Festplatte immer mal wieder mehrmals ganz leise. Ich habe bis jetzt nur wenig Daten da drauf und es dürfte eigentlich auch gar nicht auf sie zugegriffen werden, da sie nur als Datengrab fungieren soll.
Hat jemand eine Idee von euch woran es liegen könnte?

Denn Test des SeaTools für Festplatten hat sie bestanden ... auch wenn Geräusche zu hören waren.

Ich war leider zu bequem direkt Amazon anzuschreiben und sie evt. auszutauschen da ich hoffte das ist bei der einfach so ... nur so langsam nervt das klick .... klick extrem.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und danke für evt. Antworten


----------



## Xanten (6. Februar 2016)

Interne Seagate-HDDs gehören leider nicht zu den zuverlässigsten Platten. Diese "Klicken" kann verschiedene Ursachen haben( Lager der Platte, defekter Abnehmer o.ä.). Interessanterweise sind die externen HDDs(USB2/3) deutlich besser und zuverlässiger. Keine Ahnung warum.
Habe vor 2Wochen bei meinem Sohn eine 1Tb Seagate gegen eine Toshiba getauscht(hab die gleiche), weil die Seagate der Meinung war, Daten zu unterschlagen.
mfG


----------



## Jonsen29 (6. Februar 2016)

Es kann sein, dass die HDD immer mal wieder in den Ruhezustand und die Schreib-/Leseköpfe auf die Parkposition fährt. Evlt greif Windows immer mal wieder auf die HDD zu und dadurch kommt es zu dem Klicken wenn Daten gelesen werden.


----------



## HisN (6. Februar 2016)

Lumper schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur wenig Daten da drauf und es dürfte eigentlich auch gar nicht auf sie zugegriffen werden, da sie nur als Datengrab fungieren soll.
> Hat jemand eine Idee von euch woran es liegen könnte?



Ein Filemonitor würde dieses "eigentlich dürfte gar nicht" abschließend klären. Windows schrippt viel auf den Platten wenn der Tag lang ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Windows sie nicht benutzen würde, würde sie ja bei Standard-Energie-Profil sowieso runterfahren. Fährt sie nicht runter wird sie benutzt.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2016)

In systemsteuerung auf höchtsleistung stellen dan sollte es ruhig sein.


----------



## Lumper (7. Februar 2016)

Huhu ihrs,
ich hab mal nachgeschaut. In dem Taskmanager bei Leistung für diese Festplatte wird 0 Aktivität angezeigt und in den Energie-spar Optionen ist für Festplatten Leistung angewählt, dürfte also gar nicht in Energiesparmodus oder sowas fahren.
Allem Anschein nach ist das dann wohl so bei der Festplatte ... hilft wohl nur Musik lauter oder Kopfhörer.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Februar 2016)

Du must von der hauptsteite von ausbalanziert oder energiesparmodus auf Höstleistung stellen.


----------



## runamoK (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habe zwei 2TB Seagate Festplatten, beide machen ähnliche Geräusche wie bei dir. Klicken gelegentlich, teilweise hört man auch ein quietschgeräusch. Wollte es eigentlich schon lange mal aufnehmen um ab zu klären ob das noch unter normal fällt...
Weil sie nicht oft laufen stört es mich bisher nicht so extrem. 

Da bei mir beide Festplatten diese Geräusche machen dachte ich mir bisher auch, das es wohl normal ist? Oder doch besser in der Garantiezeit nochmal tauschen lassen?


----------



## Xanten (7. Februar 2016)

https://www.festplatten-geraeusche.de/seagate-barracuda-es-2-st3500320ns-headcrash/
https://www.elasticsky.de/2012/10/seagate-barracuda-chirp/
Vllt hilft das weiter.
mfG


----------



## runamoK (7. Februar 2016)

Xanten schrieb:


> https://www.festplatten-geraeusche.de/seagate-barracuda-es-2-st3500320ns-headcrash/
> https://www.elasticsky.de/2012/10/seagate-barracuda-chirp/
> Vllt hilft das weiter.
> mfG



Super, danke für den Link! Ich werde es mal mit dem Firmwareupdate probieren.


----------



## Xanten (7. Februar 2016)

Dafür nich und gerne wieder


----------



## Lumper (9. Februar 2016)

Huhu,
ich hab mir die Seiten mal angeschaut und so krass wie die auf der 2ten Seite klingt meine Festplatte nicht. Bei mir ist es halt wirklich immer nur mal so n leises Klick.
Meine Energiespar Optionen sind auf Leistung, also wird außer dem Monitor nach gegebener Zeit nix ausgeschalten oder irgendwie in Ruhemodus geschickt.

Ich werde es noch bissel beobachten und falls es mehr / lauter wird mich dann gleich an Amazon wenden zwecks umtausch.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschläge.

Wünsche eine schöne Woche.


----------



## Jonsen29 (9. Februar 2016)

Wenn es lauter wird, ist der Umtausch nätürlich die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## ruokanga (5. März 2018)

Lumper schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich hab mir die Seiten mal angeschaut und so krass wie die auf der 2ten Seite klingt meine Festplatte nicht. Bei mir ist es halt wirklich immer nur mal so n leises Klick.
> Meine Energiespar Optionen sind auf Leistung, also wird außer dem Monitor nach gegebener Zeit nix ausgeschalten oder irgendwie in Ruhemodus geschickt.
> 
> ...



Was war es denn?


----------

